# Sharing what we know about foraging



## Mr.penguin (9 mo ago)

I want to know more about this topic so I am making this thread. I hope others will share some stuff they know.
Lets start with some basics for City foraging. Do not eat anything growing along a busy road even if you wash it first. Plants take in chemicals and heavy metals from the soil, air, and water. If any of that is polluted so will be the food. Be on the look out for signs that say stay off grass or pesticide/herbicide used. Many of these chemicals can give you cancer later in life or even poison you if eaten. If radiation is a problem make sure you wash, scrub and peel the skin if you can before eating. Be mindful of what you pick and make sure it is 100% what you think it is.


----------



## Hermit (7 mo ago)

I just got a new book called Wild Edibles by Sergei Butenko. He does a really good job on the pictures and the explanations as well as when to pick them and how to cook/ use them.

I printed out some of the pics and took my grand daughters on a hunt down the Mtn. To find edible plants for the chickens. They loved it! It’s never to early to learn about wild foods and medicines.


----------



## PreparenowLastout (Jul 11, 2021)

Mr.penguin said:


> I want to know more about this topic so I am making this thread. I hope others will share some stuff they know.
> Lets start with some basics for City foraging. Do not eat anything growing along a busy road even if you wash it first. Plants take in chemicals and heavy metals from the soil, air, and water. If any of that is polluted so will be the food. Be on the look out for signs that say stay off grass or pesticide/herbicide used. Many of these chemicals can give you cancer later in life or even poison you if eaten. If radiation is a problem make sure you wash, scrub and peel the skin if you can before eating. Be mindful of what you pick and make sure it is 100% what you think it is.


i wonder about this every time i buy the potted soil from home depot to grow my vegetables in. Honestly I even worry about the garden tone.


----------

